# The Official "Who's Going to WonderFest" Thread -- 2008 Edition



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well, for starters, it looks like I'll be there.

Not sure if I'm going to bring anything to display, but I haven't ruled it out entirely. I'd like to bring my Proteus and Seaview models, but they're both a bit on the fragile side, and I'm not sure I can work up the courage to ship them.

But we'll see.

So... anyone else is making the pilgrimage this year?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be there, will be bringing a few projects as long as I don't have any major "OOPS!" moments over the next few weeks!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

there's already a thread/head count going on in the modeling forum

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=221144


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Forgive the redundancy, but not everyone makes it over to the general forum (and vice-versa), so I thought I'd throw caution to the wind and cover all the bases.

Besides, the MF thread doesn't have "official" in the title. Don't be fooled by cheap imitations! Even if they came first!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Sorry I can't
I gotta *pass* on $4.00 *gas*.
But high on my Iron Horse...50mpg ...Sturgis is more prudent.

DLM


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm bringing my wife and three year old daughter to Wonderfest..my daughter likes to watch 2001 because of the "monkeys, wheel and big ball"- know what I'm referring to??
Gottta find my old 2001 t-shirt..it's somewhere!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> Well, for starters, it looks like I'll be there.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to bring anything to display, but I haven't ruled it out entirely. I'd like to bring my Proteus and Seaview models, but they're both a bit on the fragile side, and I'm not sure I can work up the courage to ship them.
> 
> ...


If I can get something finished by then, yes. I'll be bumming table space though, lol.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

REL,
I hope you can make it, I'd like to shake your hand.

I plan to bring both your BOP and (time permitting) your K'Tinga to show.

I hope you don't grade too harshly


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Bowman & Poole & *NOVA*, _oh my!_

Of _course_, I'll be there!

The Indy gang is even arranging their own SF movie event to replace the late, lamented Wonderfest one: We're going to take in the new Batman before trekking back home Saturday night...

M.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

MGagen said:


> Bowman & Poole & *NOVA*, _oh my!_
> 
> Of _course_, I'll be there!


Don't forget Starbuck, they recently added Dirk Benedict to the line-up.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

2001 and Planet of the Apes vs. TOS Galactica?

NOVA, NOVA, NOVA......

Wouldn't miss it. Fortunately we split gas costs 4 ways. :thumbsup:


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi All,

Been a while since I've had the time to post.

I will be there for the first time.
I will be bringing at least two new figure kits for sale. This will be their intoduction. I am working hard to finish a kit for Timeslip, and another sci-fi subject kit of my own. I won't say now because I will be killing myself to finish it and have it cast in time!!( it might not make it)
Please introduce yourself and say hello. I am looking forward to meeting all of these avatars. :thumbsup:
I will be sharing a table with Timeslip Creations. 

Scott

www.srsprototyping.com


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to have an Ent D finished by then, so I'm like 99% sure I'm going now.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm definitely not going this year. Nor next year. 

Or ever again. 

No more Ugly Shirt Friday Non-Event or Unofficial (anything) Suite. 

I'm pretty disgusted w/The Hobby in general right now and a couple of people in particular. I'd be more apt to pop someone in the mouth as soon as they spouted off than to just ignore them, as well as give a couple others a piece of my mind. Thus, best for all concerned if I don't even consider making it - ever. 

Enjoy the company of those whom you _can_ stand.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well... that's an earfull.

I'm really hoping to go... finished or not with my major projects... I just love meeting folks that share my passion... my friends think I'm some kind of Uber-nerd... affectionately... I think... 

I'm recovering from shoulder surgery... really slowing me down... but I may be able to show up with a few interesting samples of my new "products"...

I just really want to go to see the cool stuff and hang with the folks.

Cheers!


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I'm definitely not going this year. Nor next year.
> 
> Or ever again.


Sorry to hear that, Griff.

Vern


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Forgive the redundancy, but not everyone makes it over to the general forum (and vice-versa), so I thought I'd throw caution to the wind and cover all the bases.
> 
> Besides, the MF thread doesn't have "official" in the title. Don't be fooled by cheap imitations! Even if they came first!


We hate redundancy, that's why we only have the one _Star Trek_ thread. :woohoo:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> I'm really hoping to go...


Hope you can make it, Drew.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> We hate redundancy, that's why we only have the one _Star Trek_ thread. :woohoo:


There can be _only one_!


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

i'll be there


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

I won't be there this year.

Next year? Depends. How much will a barrel of oil cost then? Puts a real dent in the holiday budget with the price of flights skyrocketing...

Lemme see. This time last year petrol in the US was about $3.15 a gallon (hey, driving from Louisville to Dayton and then from Seatac to Mukilteo to San Fran I got to become familiar with American service stations  ).

Down here in NZ right now the price of petrol (91 octane) is NZD$2.07 a liter. And our dollar is only worth US 76 cents...


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Scratch that - Mobil just put their price up 6 cents. So we're now NZD$2.13 (well, actually $2.12.9 but I rounded up...)

How many liters to a US gallon?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Won't be able to make it this year, but I was _this_ close.  I'm hoping to be there next year. Hopefully Jeff will join us then.

And Scott, please don't hog all of the waitresses. Some of the other guys may want a piece of that action.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> And Scott, please don't hog all of the waitresses. Some of the other guys may want a piece of that action.


Don't worry, Jim James is bringing his wife, so I've lost both my wingman. I'll make sure to tip your favorite one with some oats and sugar cubes.


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> Scratch that - Mobil just put their price up 6 cents. So we're now NZD$2.13 (well, actually $2.12.9 but I rounded up...)
> 
> How many liters to a US gallon?


That's almost 10 USD per gallon. Thanks. You're the first person to actually make me feel good about our U.S. gas prices. :drunk:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

aridas sofia said:


> That's almost 10 USD per gallon. Thanks. You're the first person to actually make me feel good about our U.S. gas prices. :drunk:


I was in Germany a few weeks ago and the price was about 1.25 Euro per liter - that was $7.75 per gallon US.

Gene


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Still working out some of the details - you know, like airline travel and a hotel - but I will be there and I will be doing a couple of presentations.

We'll do something with "Battlestar Galactica" on it's 30th Anniversary - behind the scenes photos and such. In terms of visual effects, this show was something of a milestone and is a good example of how adaptive the technology really was.

And on Sunday, I'll be doing a presentation on the making of "2001" during their dinner party bash. We tried to get Dave Larson to attend (and we still are), but it looks like there is a scheduling conflict. Anyways, I'll be bringing along some pretty cool imagery to show off. Any intro I write here is redundant - we all know the film and it's impact.

I've been doing these types of presentations here in Los Angeles in association with the Visual Effects Society and the American Cinematheque, but I figured it was time to take the show on the road.

Hope to see you all there......

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

If you're into 2001, and are planning to attend Wonderfest, you will not want to miss this.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

aridas sofia said:


> That's almost 10 USD per gallon. Thanks. You're the first person to actually make me feel good about our U.S. gas prices. :drunk:


Holy crud!
I thought Denmark was bad back in '02 when for the price of 18 liters there I could've more-than filled up my car in NZ... course that was in the days when petrol was below a buck a liter.
Food, petrol, electricity. Everything's going up in price down here in lil ol NZ. Except my pay cheque...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I'm definitely not going this year. Nor next year.
> 
> Or ever again.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats quite a statement.
Don't know what got your dander up so much, but to say 'never again' is quite extreme. 

Hopefully you change your mind in the future. Feelings about people doesn't change the enjoyment of seeing some really great build-ups and holding a kit in your hands before you buy them.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually, I've received several notes from folks reminding me of the good times from the WonderFests of past. There are more Good Folks there than those who've gotten me spooled up here recently and a lot of hilarity has ensued in previous years, particularly last year. Unfortunately, some of those folks wouldn't really be all that easy to just avoid. Perhaps next year I'll feel differently. Who knows? 





Carson Dyle said:


> If you're into 2001, and are planning to attend Wonderfest, you will not want to miss this.


Yeah, sorry Rob. I didn't meant to derail this from the original subject. All of the demonstrations, presentations (particularly the BSG and 2001 stuff!) as well as the Clavius Moonbase BBQ on Sunday sound like they'd be definite memory makers. There are also a large group of model builders planning to bring several "studio scale" RagTag Fleet ships - many original designed kitbashes - to display w/a 6ft Studio Scale Galactica model from t2Sides/Sean. That alone would make it worth while for me to go this year and just go to only that one display area. 

So let's dwell on the good stuff, folks. Sounds like quite the group of folks are going, as well as quite a number of awesome guests.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> There are also a large group of model builders planning to bring several "studio scale" RagTag Fleet ships - many original designed kitbashes - to display w/a 6ft Studio Scale Galactica model from t2Sides/Sean.


Yeah, I keep hearing about this but have been unable to find out who's organizing it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

This thread at Resin Illuminati - Rag Tag's Needed - was started by Sean "t2sides" Sides and it would appear he's the organizer. I seem to recall another thread at one of the other online forums, but I don't recall where I saw it.


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> This thread at Resin Illuminati - Rag Tag's Needed - was started by Sean "t2sides" Sides and it would appear he's the organizer. I seem to recall another thread at one of the other online forums, but I don't recall where I saw it.


That's gonna be cool. Sean has been working on it for several years and it is great that it is finally done!

Vern


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

This RTF display may well be the highlight of the entire show. I do hope we can get plenty of pics.


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

I will be there.

Rob


----------



## saintg (Jan 7, 2004)

RTF display the highlight, I doubt it. The 2001 display will be a thing of amazement.
G


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Isn't that what they call an embarrassment of riches??:thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Well, I'm almost done with the 2001 and GALACTICA presentations. The 2001 presentation has over 100 slides in it and the GALACTICA one has over *200* slides. both are still growing. Supposedly, I've got some more 2001 pictures coming, so we may get some more stuff in there.

I think there should be stuff in there to satisfy even the hard core geek.

And there may be a special guest.......

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I got a sneak peek of the _Galactica_ presentation the other night, and it is fraking amazing. Fans of "golden age" Hartland/ Apogee-era miniature FX are going to be blown away by the stuff Gene has dug up -- images that have never seen the light of day outside of the model makers' inner sanctum.

As for the 2001 presentation, well... if anything it's even more impressive than the BSG presentation.

Hats off to GKvfx for the untold hours he's spent putting all this material together. Those attending WF this year are in for a real treat.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel news. Do you know the day and time of your presentations, Gene?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

How are we supposed to allocate any time for all the hot modeling groupies if you guys are going to give good presentations? 

(I'll definately be making both presentations!)


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Kewel news. Do you know the day and time of your presentations, Gene?


This is from the WF site...










I couldn't find a listing for the BSG presentation.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I will be there with wife and daughter in tow....big 2001 fan and hope I can hook up and say "Hello" to other 2001 fans! How will I know who is who??
Gary:hat:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> ............I couldn't find a listing for the BSG presentation.........


I believe the BSG panel is Saturday afternoon - 3:30 - 4:30. Apparently, I'm doing warm up for Dirk Benedict :tongue:

As for who we are - well, I'm the dork on the left, and Rob's the dork on the right. Betcha he wears the same damn T-shirt.

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

GKvfx said:


> Betcha he wears the same damn T-shirt.


Provided I can get the mustard out.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> How are we supposed to allocate any time for all the hot modeling groupies if you guys are going to give good presentations?
> 
> (I'll definately be making both presentations!)


Yeah, all 0 of them take time to woo, a fact these presenters appear not to appreciate...  :lol:

You guys who are going this year are lucky, it sounds like.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

GKvfx said:


> I believe the BSG panel is Saturday afternoon - 3:30 - 4:30. Apparently, I'm doing warm up for Dirk Benedict :tongue:
> 
> As for who we are - well, I'm the dork on the left, and Rob's the dork on the right. Betcha he wears the same damn T-shirt.
> 
> Gene


Kewel and thanks, Gene. I've got a friend who's going to WonderFest on Saturday and Sunday only who's going to see if he can set up a video camera to record your presentation for me. Barring any issues w/that from you or the WonderFest staff, he's going to take a notebook, jot down some liner notes and take a few pics for me. It'll be the next best thing to being there. 

Unfortunately he won't be there Sunday night as he'll have to leave to come back home sometime around noon on Sunday due to family obligations, as well as be at work Monday morning. 

Shame I can't make it up for the events. I'd love to see both the BSG and 2001 presentations. Don't guess that the WF staff could get you to come again in future years for similar presentations, could they?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I may as well bring it up now. We can't allow any cameras or video recording during the presentations. 

The copyright issues with 2001 are complicated and there the possibility of a book deal coming up. The author is negotiating with publishers and the Kubrick estate for use of some really cool stuff from the Kubrick Archive. Until that is resolved, some of those images aren't going to be shown (I don't even have them). So, we don't want to screw up what could be a really cool thing in the future.

BSG is also complicated. Basically, it stems from me going out and asking guys I know and work with who worked on the show to loan me stuff. While they are comfortable (sot of) with me doing presentations like this, they also don't particularly want the stuff out there. It's just hard to describe. For the record, I haven't made any deals with the usual 'players' that are out there that deal in this stuff. I did that intentionally to avoid the minefield that BSG sometimes becomes. With the exception of a few slides, I know the origins of all of this stuff. I pulled one shot off of the RI that Bishop posted because it is a good shot of the VistaVision camera they had to re-modify. Edlund sent me an email explaining it, an I even have a slide of the email. There are a couple more. There are a bunch of slides circulating out there that have been scanned from prints or copies, so there may be some commonality, but I know where my stuff came from. I asked politely, got a conditional 'yes', and I intend to stick by that.

I'm also in the process of trying to set up a more comprehensive archive of VFX related imagery (not just BSG), and quite frankly, I don't want to screw that up.

I hope I don't sound like a jerk. The way I see it, the guys with the toys set the rules for playing in their sandbox. Since I don't have the toys myself (and I like playing with theirs), I'll follow their rules.

Gene

PS - I hope this can become a regular event. I've heard good things about WonderFest from past guests.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No problems, Gene. I understand the politics behind it all. By recording or pics I was mostly just meaning pics of you while talking during your presentation, not necessarily focusing on any images, actual models or other objects that you might use for your presentation. 

Anyhow, as long as I can get some good notes from it all, I'll be happy enough.


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

I am going to be there. I'll be hanging with several folks but will have some stuff at TimeSlip's table.

Taking requests, too btw.

Rob


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I look forward to meeting y'all this weekend (I'm practicing my Southern accent).


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

see you all tomorrow!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Great show. Really wished a couple of the Sunday presentations could have been on Saturday, but oh well. We just couldn't stay an extra day and Saturday has traditionally been the better day. 

I actually preferred the Expo Center venue to the EW. More space to spread out. But our gang really missed a decent restaurant onsite. Hot dogs and nachos just didn't sit very well.

The Galactica from Sean was awesome! And Capt. Cardboard's huge Discovery was breathtaking. Loved the apes makeup/masks as well.

Saw Bob Burns just hanging by the food stands with the original Kong armature on the table. Got my picture shaking hands with it. Bob is one of a kind. My friend Mark mentioned how grateful we were that he was always so generous in sharing his collection. He said he didn't see a point in collecting and preserving this stuff if you weren't going to share it with others who shared the passion. Way to go Bob.

Linda Harrison...BABE at any age. And the Discovery astronauts...very accessible. Picked up a couple kits, autographed pix, lobby cards, books and cheap DVDs. Then we all went to see The Dark Knight. What a great day!!

Next year back to the EW (or Crowne Plaza), but at least it's not on the holiday weekend. And it's right after the release of the Trek film, so we can have another post-fest movie.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

GKvfx said:


> I was in Germany a few weeks ago and the price was about 1.25 Euro per liter - that was $7.75 per gallon US.
> 
> Gene



Europe's gasoline is taxed to death. Blame their government for their prices.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Europe's gasoline is taxed to death. Blame their government for their prices.


What a looney idea! Hard to believe their government would put a tax on gasoline, and use the money to make sure their citizens have stuff like 6 weeks of vacation a year and universal health care. What where they thinking?

They oughta get themselves a "Enron Loophole" so the money goes right where it belongs, to the rich speculators. And give billions of tax subsidies to oil companies that are already posting record profits.

They oughta blame their government, indeed.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those insanely high gas-prices aren't quite as big a deal as they are to 'Murrican's 'cause we have a lot further to drive and generally don't have public transportation like a number of the European nations do, namely trains. I'm not sayin' that it's at all a "gosh, quit complaining" sorta thing, just that us 'Murrican's are addicted to our freedom of driving, as well as stuck in the mindset that "Gosh, it sucks to be us 'cause of our oh-so-high gas prices" when we've really not got it quite as bad as a lot of other countries. 

Bt that aisde... Let's remember one of Hank's biggest pet peeves - *No Politics.* I'd rather not have to close this thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Those insanely high gas-prices aren't quite as big a deal as they are to 'Murrican's 'cause we have a lot further to drive and generally don't have public transportation like a number of the European nations do, namely trains. I'm not sayin' that it's at all a "gosh, quit complaining" sorta thing, just that us 'Murrican's are addicted to our freedom of driving, as well as stuck in the mindset that "Gosh, it sucks to be us 'cause of our oh-so-high gas prices" when we've really not got it quite as bad as a lot of other countries.


Heh, you beat me to it.

Glad you were able to make it to WF. I wish I had...  There's always 2009. To bastardize a Jewish blessing/lamentation: Next year in Louisville.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

jheilman said:


> I actually preferred the Expo Center venue to the EW. More space to spread out. But our gang really missed a decent restaurant onsite. Hot dogs and nachos just didn't sit very well.


As far as the layout and the space in the dealers room, yeah the Expo Center rocked.
But logistically it sucked.
Especially for those who had to keep going back to the hotel to either unload kits, or grab a bite to eat and a drink in the room, it was a royal pain.

All in all, I will be happy to see it back at the hotel next year.
Especially since, with the remodel, there should be more space for the dealers room.


----------

